# Blackfin Tuna - Destin - 8/16/2014



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Had about 3 hours to fish this morning so we load up and launch in Destin around 5:45AM.

Jigged up some bait on the gold hook rig (cigs, sardines, monster speedos) and start pedaling out to deeper water... had one live cig snatched on the way out, 

We spot the birds and fish busting on top, at first I'm thinking bobo's but then i realize they are knocking several baitfish out of the water... they must be bigger, maybe BFT??!

So as we're pedaling around the action slowling, one of rods bends back slightly.. Isiah hands me the rod and I can tell there's a fish on, but it doesn't feel very big at all, small king maybe? AS I start pumping it in, I can tell it's something more substantial, fish is not running at all?

All of a sudden, the fish takes off like a freight train and keeps going and going and going... For a second or two I thought we were gonna get spooled! Finally got the Yak turned in the proper direction and after a bout 10 more minutes of pumpning! BFT is in the YAK!

I captured almost all of it on GoPro and will be posting it sometime soon!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice work!!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

An Epic Catch!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a fatty! Nice catch


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good fish and good report.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

So cool.
I just wish I could catch one when I travel to the edge and back. 
Good catch


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man ohhhh man.....gonna eat good brother!


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Congrats, I saw you guys out there. I launched a little bit later, and you guys were already catching bait by the time I pulled up in my truck. I trolled to the west about 4 miles and only had 5 strikes. All of them either hit my bait short or popped off during the fight.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

That is too cool. Pics on the beach look cool too. The white sand is cool contrast to the tuna.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Fish, Congrats!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Just posted video on Youtube...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You have the tuna touch man!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

'wicked tuna' kayak style...way to go guys....awesome....Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice ! A big ol blackfin from the yak, with in sight of the beach. Hard to beat that.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Thats awesome dude. Nice job :notworthy:


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Great job. Big Hi 5 to your 1st mate.


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

waterwings said:


> Great job. Big Hi 5 to your 1st mate.


Agree! He did a great job snatching the fish up and holding on!


----------

